# Insurance is worth it!



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I purchased insurance a couple of months ago from Petplan. I waffled about it for about a month not really sure if I should get it.
I went with the least expensive plan which costs me $34.00 a month with a $200.00 deductible and it pays 80% of the claim.

Fast forward 3 months and Bear fractures his lower right canine resulting in a pulpotomy and cap for the tooth. Needless to say it was expensive, the whole bill was $1300.00.

I filed my claim the next day and they just notified me that the claim was settled and my check for $800.00 plus was mailed.
So if you are on the fence about insurance all I have to say is, it's worth it!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

like all ins., it is only good , when you need it.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

huntergreen said:


> like all ins., it is only good , when you need it.



True, but realistically if you have it you will use it. Its great not to worry about what the cost of a procedure is. If you didn't have it, you may be reluctant to spend the money on a procedure.

I never care when I go to the vet except what is best for my dog. Cost is never a factor and will never be again.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Yep Yep Yep. I havent used it but once and thats all it took. Peace of mind is well worth 400$ a year for me.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I prefer to put X amount of dollars into an emergency fund each pay. It didn't really work out for me when I had it so I ended up canceling.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a good credit line with Care Credit and forego the monthly payments until medical care is needed. That gives me peace of mind without costing me a monthly payment until it is needed.

It is for emergencies only and not routine care.


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

I like the peace of mind. 

My GSD had a chipped molar, ended up with a root canal and a crown in 2009, $4,200, insurance gave me $3,200.

A year later, my GSD started throwing up in the middle of night, I thought she was going to bloat, took her to the ER vet, it was just gastritis, around $400, insurance gave me a little over $200. 

Her rates didn't go up much after the two incidents.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

We didn't have insurance with our last dog. When she became ill, and ultimately died, we were out $6000. Never got our dog back and we owed it ALL. Vowed on that day that our next dog would have insurance, if only for major medical. I can afford the routine stuff, but a $6000 bill would be extremely difficult to afford again. 

We have VPI major medical and it's about $34 a month. We did Care Credit for another medical issue and found that it was a bit of a scam (at least what we had signed on for). We were ONE day late and ended up paying all the interest on the $7000 bill. Our fault, yes...but the fact that Care Credit counts on you missing that "six month no payment same as cash deal" is not good. 

What I find really wonderful about everyone on this board is that we ALL have made some kind of plan to ensure that our dogs are able to receive care...THAT is what it really all comes down to.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Scarlettsmom said:


> We didn't have insurance with our last dog. When she became ill, and ultimately died, we were out $6000. Never got our dog back and we owed it ALL. Vowed on that day that our next dog would have insurance, if only for major medical. I can afford the routine stuff, but a $6000 bill would be extremely difficult to afford again.
> 
> We have VPI major medical and it's about $34 a month. We did Care Credit for another medical issue and found that it was a bit of a scam (at least what we had signed on for). We were ONE day late and ended up paying all the interest on the $7000 bill. Our fault, yes...but the fact that Care Credit counts on you missing that "six month no payment same as cash deal" is not good.
> 
> What I find really wonderful about everyone on this board is that we ALL have made some kind of plan to ensure that our dogs are able to receive care...THAT is what it really all comes down to.



I hope you have the proper run down on VPI, I have posted facts about most of the policies on a thread in this forum. VPI is something you need to read up on as far as what they cover and their limits. Its a scary plan if something goes wrong with your dog. I wont do the woman capital thing, but if I was a woman I would have lots of caps words talking about VPI. lol thats in reference to anoither thread on the forum.


----------

